# Sharp further cuts bonuses and salaries to stay above water, save $180 million



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Why are they even getting bonuses when they are in such dire straits? Crazy. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It is good to see that "everybody" from the low man on the totem pole to the top dog is taking cuts. Often times, at least here anyways, the low man is the one making the sacrifice while the top dogs take in all the bonuses and once he leaves, he jumps with the golden parachute. 

Hopefully Sharp can make a turnaround.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree it's good to see a company where even the top executives have to share in the pain!! I hope they can turn things around!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't want to sound like a management/ceo hater or whatever, but if anybody is getting pay cuts due to bad decision making, it should be the executives (aka the decision makers). No need to punish the worker bees for your poor planning.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

gorb said:


> I don't want to sound like a management/ceo hater or whatever, but if anybody is getting pay cuts due to bad decision making, it should be the executives (aka the decision makers). No need to punish the worker bees for your poor planning.


That is so true. But in reality, this will never happen. The worker bee get's stung more often then not. At least at Sharp, everybody is hurting. Granted, the top dogs here are hurting a bit not as much as the lower guys since the lower guys make less in the first place. 

If it were here in the USA, the lower guys would be hurting (pay cut as well as layoffs) and the top guy would walk away free with a golden parachute .


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

gorb said:


> I don't want to sound like a management/ceo hater or whatever, but if anybody is getting pay cuts due to bad decision making, it should be the executives (aka the decision makers). No need to punish the worker bees for your poor planning.


100% true hardly ever works out that way.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tripplej said:


> That is so true. But in reality, this will never happen. The worker bee get's stung more often then not. At least at Sharp, everybody is hurting. Granted, the top dogs here are hurting a bit not as much as the lower guys since the lower guys make less in the first place.
> 
> If it were here in the USA, the lower guys would be hurting (pay cut as well as layoffs) and the top guy would walk away free with a golden parachute .


So true. It is a shame that the ones that cause the problem are not held responsible for their actions and the workers pay the penalty for them.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

gorb said:


> Why are they even getting bonuses when they are in such dire straits? Crazy. Hopefully it all works out.


I'll bet ya that their bonuses are more than their loss in salary.


----------

